# College Station, Texas



## tomhooper (Feb 24, 2022)

Was just gifted a Traeger Century 885 D2.  I've been talking about going to a pellet grill for a few months.  Have been a die-hard offset guy for almost 40 years.  Fact of the matter is I'm getting too old and crotchety to tend a fire all night.  Looking forward to a new challenge.  
I live in College Station, Texas, home of the Fightin' Texas Aggies.  Enjoy fine food, cigars, good whiskey, fine wine and Aggie athletics.  I'll let y'all know how things go.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2022)

Most of us have several smokers. Each has their place. You will enjoy the pellets for ease but keep that stick burner. Welcome from Tennessee and GO MISSISSIPPI STATE BULLDOGS!


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 24, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesnowat. Have a Pit Boss pellet grill and love the pellet grills. Much easier to smoke a cigar when I don’t have to tend to a flame.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad ya joined us! 

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Feb 24, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from Utah


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 24, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! Definitely don’t downsize!    Nothing wrong with pellet smokers, in my opinion, time and effort is a reality that is sometimes hard to avoid in life. If the food tastes good, and you’re having fun cooking, the mission is accomplished!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome from Sherman Texas


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome from a HOGS fan living in Mississippi! Glad you joined up. Look forward to your posts and pics.
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga  !
GO DAWGS  !!


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome from NorCal. My Aggie wife took a step down and married me, a Vandy Comode, but now that we're both in the same great conference, we get along better. I'm a convert.

Gig 'em Aggies!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome from the Palmetto State. Coach Gary Blair is a class act and naming the basketball court for him is an outstanding honor. But last night the Lady Gamecocks were just too much for the Aggies... GO COCKS!!


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 25, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Welcome from the Palmetto State. Coach Gary Blair is a class act and naming the basketball court for him is an outstanding honor. But last night the Lady Gamecocks were just too much for the Aggies... GO COCKS!!


I've gotten to know Gary personally over the past few years.  He is indeed a class act.  We both enjoy a glass of fine wine at one of our local watering holes on occasion and also do get in a round of golf every now and then.  Hopefully more now that he's retired.


----------

